# One free drawing.



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I will take the first picture that is posted aslong as it is clear and can see details. I can do color or black and white, but only one to start.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Could you do black and white?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh shoot, you beat me xD lol!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes I can do black and white. Could you get a better picture though. It's easier if he's flaring and nicer if I can see his full body


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My Pigg has only flared once and it is the worst picture in the world XD I'll put up a bunch of my best ones, it doesn't matter which you choose-


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh sorry. As much as would love to draw him the fins are just to messy. Do you have another betta with better pics that I could draw


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

OH I DO!!!!or did you mean for the other person??? Well... in case you change your mind... here's a pic.....


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

An acorn for your thoughts...


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Well else where still has priority. Sorry. Ill be waiting for them first


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, sorry about that... Pigg is a little fin challenged  What about Themis:


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I can try her. But what's up with her eye?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought her like that :/ I didn't know til she was in the car. At first there was a little popeye, but I think she's just partially blind, as she's perfectly fine in every other way.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Themis is CUTE!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry the drawings prettily inaccurate and bad. I was feeling lazy.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Man this just turned out awful. Really sorry


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Elsewhere said:


> Oh, sorry about that... Pigg is a little fin challenged  What about Themis:


This is TOTALLY of topic, sorry! Elsewhere, I have been trying to figure out what my EE was being as I bought her as a VT female. I think this pic just answered my questions. This looks SO much like my Blanca. Here's Blanca


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you kidding, that pic is AMAZING! Sorry I haven't replied, I kind of forgot (silly brain!) and I LOVE IT! And Blanca is just a little too much like Themis! They could be twins! Themis is a Halfmoon Plakat Elephant Ear (according to other members), so I assume Bianca is too


----------

